
Debian (and derivatives) Bug Leaves Private SSL/SSH Keys Guessable - naish
http://article.gmane.org/gmane.linux.debian.security.announce/1614
======
randombit
Some more information at Ben Laurie's blog: <http://www.links.org/?p=327>

------
bbb
The discussion at LWN is also pretty insightful and explains how this
happened.

<http://lwn.net/Articles/281901/>

I think the mantra "don't fix bugs that you don't understand" by Ben Laurie
(as linked by randombit, thx) is a really important message to take away from
this debacle.

~~~
pmjordan
I think this particularly applies to anything the OpenSSL guys produce. Their
security track record (and understanding of software security) is almost
certainly better than yours, regardless of who you are.

------
aschobel
_It is strongly recommended that all cryptographic key material which has been
generated by OpenSSL versions starting with 0.9.8c-1 on Debian systems is
recreated from scratch._

grrrrrrrrr

I hope rapidSSL.com will re-sign my new SSL certificate for free. I just had
my latest cert issued on April 28th.

~~~
olefoo
you should be able to have your certs reissued with a new CSR.

~~~
aschobel
Yeppers, RapidSSL reissued them without a problem

------
attack
Worst type of bug that could possibly exist, and unnoticed by the general
public for so long. Incredible. Something like this could trivially be
detected with basic prng tests. I'm certain that there are groups that
discovered this long ago!

~~~
Create
It is a worst type of "bug" because it seems intentional: the implications are
enormous, the temptation is simply too big. Remember the "netscape" crypto lib
(ssl huh...)? With half-key repositories, weak rnd generators, "bugs". This
doesn't happen so often by accident. Particularly after having been
recognized. <http://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~daw/papers/ddj-netscape.html>

~~~
attack
It appears hugely likely that this is intentional.

------
LogicHoleFlaw
I'm running Ubuntu 8.04, and the updated packages came down the pipe this
morning. That's a nasty issue. I'm glad I didn't have anything depending on my
keys.

